# My specs for Skyrim?



## Undead (Jul 31, 2014)

Hey guys, need some advice here. Are my specs good enough to handle Skyrim even at minimum settings?


----------



## lathia (Jul 31, 2014)

> Minimum
> Recommended
> 
> CPU: 	Info
> ...



What GPU do you have? I'm sure it's a laptop, right?


----------



## Undead (Jul 31, 2014)

lathia said:


> What GPU do you have? I'm sure it's a laptop, right?


Yes it's a laptop. I know PC's > laptop, but this is all I can do right now, and hoping its fine to run the game. And sorry for the stupid question, how do I find that out? I have Windows 8.


----------



## lathia (Jul 31, 2014)

Paragon said:


> Yes it's a laptop. I know PC's > laptop, but this is all I can do right now, and hoping its fine to run the game. And sorry for the stupid question, how do I find that out? I have Windows 8.



I'm on Win 7 but it should be similar. Right click on my computer > properties > device manager > display. 

 after you find out what gpu you got.


----------



## Undead (Jul 31, 2014)

Is this it?


----------



## lathia (Jul 31, 2014)

Looks like an on board gpu . Maybe on very low settings if you're lucky.


----------



## Undead (Jul 31, 2014)

Damn, bummer. :/ Shouldnt be surprised though since I dished out 670 bucks for this laptop. Gaming laptops that are decent for those type of games go well over 1000. At least I can run Wow and Minecraft fine, but still sad about this.


----------



## Zaru (Jul 31, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]CaWTLoXAcwc[/YOUTUBE]

Here's a video of a guy playing it with the same kind of integrated graphics (Intel HD 4400)

So you might expect that much.


----------



## Undead (Jul 31, 2014)

Hmm, that actually doesn't look too bad... My concern is about more crowded areas like Whiterun... But integrated graphics isn't the only important thing to watch out for right? Are my other specs good?


----------



## Zaru (Jul 31, 2014)

That guy is running it on a slightly weaker CPU, the rest of your laptop doesn't limit Skyrim compared to that integrated graphics processor.


----------



## Undead (Jul 31, 2014)

Gotcha. Im just mostly concerned about more crowded areas. I wish I can test the game out before purchasing it. -_-


----------



## Juub (Aug 1, 2014)

If you're on a HD 4400 you can expect 30fps at 720p and low/medium settings if I recall correctly. My friend's laptop is very similar to yours.


----------



## Naruto (Aug 1, 2014)

You probably want to look into these mods:









I use project optimization (everyone should since it does not make your game look worse).

Other people swear by the rest. Hialgoboost will make your game look shittier when you're moving, but if you want frames per second that's going to be your best bet. The rest are packs of low resolution textures that should have low visual impact on your game, with moderate performance gains.

Good luck!


----------



## Nep Nep (Aug 1, 2014)

It'll be difficult. 

I paid 1500 for my gaming laptop to run regular vanilla Skyrim at 60. 670 bucks is the price of an average laptop.


----------

